# As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?



## crabby12 (Oct 16, 2018)

As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Crabby, Welcome!

I guess that if they want or need something. to just ask. I want them to enjoy my service and I want to have had a good and maybe even a fun trip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

In no particular order:

Be toes to the curb
Tip in cash
Don't be an ass
Don't slam doors
Don't try to send your child alone, because I will cancel and report you

Don't try 5 riders in an X, because I will fare review, one-star, and report you
Don't try 7 in XL because I will cancel and report you
Don't bring any kind of beverages
Women, don't order Poop or Uberrhea (I don't care because I don't accept them anyway; just a safety suggestion)
Obviously only a partial list.

Also it needs to be said that 99% of this part-time, almost exclusively daytime, driver's riders are perfectly fine except for the tipping part.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

That I definitely didn't steal this car, cell phone and identity from another uber driver


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I would like them to know about the percentage of the cuts that uber and lyft take from their payments. A lot of them looked shocked when I told them uber lyft take up to 50% of the fares.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Be in a safe, easy, legal pick up spot. Do not approach my vehicle until I stop! You aren’t helping! You’re becoming an object to avoid dipshit!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I've had trips that uber took 70%, Alex. When I reported it to them thinking it was a mistake, they thought I was complaining and didn't refund the rider.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

That I hate Uber because they make me act like a jackass to thr packs and i cant give an honest rating because of retaliation and wish you could get a free ride if you cant afford it or are pissed at me but reporting bs to Uber and getting me deactivated isnt the way of going about that. Lost my job right before Christmas for a $8 trip. Hey just ask me for a refund dont ruin my life. Id be more than happy to help someone out if theyre having a hard time. I was technically deactivated over a total of $15 because of lying bullshit packs.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd want them to know they are paying for the _privilege _of riding in my car. They are not "renting" anything. They are not _entitled _to eat or vape in my car, use an aux cord, load twenty bags of groceries, or bring along their comfort peacock, without asking first.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes but you have to do it or youll get a bad rating. To low of a rating is grounds for deactivation.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I would like them to know about the percentage of the cuts that uber and lyft take from their payments. A lot of them looked shocked when I told them uber lyft take up to 50% of the fares.


Excellent! A lot of people ask how I like driving for Uber/Lyft. I've finally started telling the truth. Something along the lines of "I need the money right now. But it's not a great gig. Uber and Lyft typically take over 50% of your fare." I feel kind of awkward saying it, but it's the truth. And I believe the general public has no idea.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes packs always ask me how I liked driving for Uber. I always want to say. The money sucks. I hate driving around drunks and entitled. I hate not getting tipped being frustrated, waiting for riders for .25 cents a minute, car doors being slammed, and Ubers total crap driver support and skimming all the money for some crap project and Daras paycheck. However I still give you 5 stars because I dont want to be deactivated because I should have gave 50 percent of you 3 stars and you give me a 1 in retaliation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I would like them to know about the percentage of the cuts that uber and lyft take from their payments. A lot of them looked shocked when I told them uber lyft take up to 50% of the fares.


"Up to"?

I get $2.44 of a $5.95 fare. And I'm grandfathered in. A new driver gets $2.29.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Why Uber and Lyft don’t tell the pax how much they paid the driver out the pax payment in the bill?


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Uber can charge more. I saw one fee they charged some drunk fool $15 for a 1 mile ride. I got the minimum.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Up to"?
> 
> I get $2.44 of a $5.95 fare. And I'm grandfathered in. A new driver gets $2.29.


That purely sucks


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Everything said in all the above posts.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Why Uber and Lyft don't tell the pax how much they paid the driver out the pax payment in the bill?


Evil empires rarely fess up. No one would believe those saccharine smiley-face ads. Conscientious riders would boycott. Slavery is illegal.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

That when they are departing an event along with 92,000 of their closest friends, that it is in their best interest to walk 10 minutes to a place that uber drivers can actually drive to. As opposed to a Jack In The Box directly across the street from the venue which (a) cannot be reached except by rescue helicopter and (b) 9,200 of their closest friends had the same bad idea to meet their Uber at the same Jack In The Box.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

crabby12 said:


> As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?


That
THEIR LIFE
IS IN

MY HANDS !

Tip Accordingly . . .


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Everyone:

Pax DO NOT see what you've rated them until AFTER they have rated you .

Please downrate pax as they deserve


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> Everyone:
> 
> Pax DO NOT see what you've rated them until AFTER they have rated you .
> 
> Please downrate pax as they deserve


=1! Helps protect fellow/fella drivers!


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

being a driver is very similar to being a waiter. The driver provides the car and all expenses. by the time this is done, we make less than a waiter. We rely on tips.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah i think the pax needs to know that the driver only makes 4 ouf of every 10 dollars spent. So they can adjust their expectations reasonably.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Regulation that forces Lyft and Ubers receipts to show the drivers portion of riders fare. 99% think im full of it when I tell them I will get the smaller share of the ride. I always encourage riders to stick around a few seconds to see the fare breakdown. 9 times out of 10 a tip follows. 

Some riders then say "but I have sworn I've had drivers say they make like 40 or 50 dollars a hour." I just laugh and tell them next time to ask the driver to show them the breakdown after the ride. That will bust those A holes.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> Regulation that forces Lyft and Ubers receipts to show the drivers portion of riders fare. 99% think im full of it when I tell them I will get the smaller share of the ride. I always encourage riders to stick around a few seconds to see the fare breakdown. 9 times out of 10 a tip follows.
> 
> Some riders then say "but I have sworn I've had drivers say they make like 40 or 50 dollars a hour." I just laugh and tell them next time to ask the driver to show them the breakdown after the ride. That will bust those A holes.


Yes!!! Me too. What is the charge to passengers made by uber on our behalf?

Then paid to uber. On their receipt, it appears to go to us?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

JimKE said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Be toes to the curb
> Don't slam doors
> Women, don't order Poop or Uberrhea (I don't care because I don't accept them anyway; just a safety suggestion)


First 2 drive me crazy... It's not that difficult to close a door gently. They don't care though, unless it's THEIR car.

I've learned to wait and then cancel if they're not there when I arrive. I wait out the 2 minutes(sometimes) and will usually drive around the block and wait the other 3 minutes to collect.

I have to ask on the third one:

What the hell do you mean?



SJCorolla said:


> Or bring along their comfort peacock, without asking first.


LMFAO....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> I have to ask on the third one:
> 
> What the hell do you mean?


*Poop = Uber Pool
Uberrhea = Express Poop*

The reason I recommend women avoid them like the plague is that the added pax could be a) Prince Charming, or b) an obnoxious, smelly drunk who thinks you are very attractive.

And if you get dropped off first, that drunk now knows where you live...if he can remember.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

-Tips need to be given out after every ride you take
-If you use Uber to transport, definitely tip
-Be outside when your driver arrives
-U/L takes 45%, 50% or even more of whatever you paid for your ride (pax who don’t understand this will never the need to tip)
-Not taking the best path to the pax’s destination is not our fault. Our GPS sucks and all pax should know that.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> -Tips need to be given out after every ride you take
> -If you use Uber to transport, definitely tip
> -Be outside when your driver arrives
> -U/L takes 45%, 50% or even more of whatever you paid for your ride (pax who don't understand this will never the need to tip)
> -Not taking the best path to the pax's destination is not our fault. Our GPS sucks and all pax should know that.


 Couldn't agree more... The app is CONSTANTLY screwing up, either by freezing up during a ride, or having you drop off folks at places such as wonky as a [email protected]"@%+ freeway on ramp, really? But then people also get spoiled too, and I can't count how many times they ask me to take them someplace else during the ride(to get food, to a friends house, etc) then have a meltdown when I tell them, "No, sorry! I can only drop you at your destination as the app says". Some lady actually offered me $2 to take her an extra 5 miles away.... I lold and refused.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

crabby12 said:


> As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?


Stop believing lyft is better than uber. Both are dirtbags.



stpetej said:


> Excellent! A lot of people ask how I like driving for Uber/Lyft. I've finally started telling the truth. Something along the lines of "I need the money right now. But it's not a great gig. Uber and Lyft typically take over 50% of your fare." I feel kind of awkward saying it, but it's the truth. And I believe the general public has no idea.


Majority appreciate the truth for example....riders think drivers make tons of money on shared rides. Wonder how they got that misinformation...


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

crabby12 said:


> As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?


The rules of my vehicle


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

My driver's license is worth far more than a $4 ride. Open alcohol in the back seat is a potential $10,000 hassle i can't afford.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

crabby12 said:


> As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?


"_What do u want customers to know"_
I'm a Viking stud in bed


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

JimKE said:


> *Poop = Uber Pool
> Uberrhea = Express Poop*
> 
> The reason I recommend women avoid them like the plague is that the added pax could be a) Prince Charming, or b) an obnoxious, smelly drunk who thinks you are very attractive.
> ...


Thanks Jim! 
I didn't get it either.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1. Your surroundings: If you summon a car to a place where there is nowhere to wait, have your toes to the kerb (which you should do, anyhow, but it goes double in hard pick-up spots). If it is rush hour and you are in the big city, you know that parking, stopping and standing on principal streets is not allowed in rush hour. This also applies to narrow residential streets where there is no place for me to pull to the kerb and wait until you decide that you are good and ready to bring your [donkey] outside. Do not order your car until you are ready for it.

2. Your driver is being paid 1976 rates. This is 2018. All drivers would appreciate a tip, especially if you want him to do more than simply drive you. You can tip in application. Do it.

3. Do not eat in the driver's car (this goes double for you Gr*yft* customers). Eating leaves crumbs. It is just the nature of it. I do not care how careful you are, if you are going to eat, you are going to leave crumbs. If you got into an Uber car and there were crumbs all over the seats and floors, you would one-star the driver. The next customer is going to do the same to me because of your crumbs. I do not have time to use the Dustbuster™ after each customer. My time is money, of which Uber pays me too little as it is.

4. If you want me to do something extraordinary, you must reciprocate. READ: Hand me a nice CASH tip UP FRONT0. We have been promised the world by too many customers who fail to deliver. These same customers do not see anything wrong with that. Pardon us if we are not as trusting as you would like us to be. Far too many customers have promised to tip in-application and never do.

5. I am a human being as are you. I have likes and dislikes. I do not like opera, disco, rap and ESPECIALLY gangsta' rap. Do not get upset because I will not allow it in my car.

6. I do not like carrying groups of people. I get paid only for one passenger. If I am carrying three, all three can sue me, but I am getting paid only for one. Do not be surprised when I am less than enthusiastic when I see that I am getting a carload of [plural of French for "shower"].

7. If there is a route that you prefer, tell me before I move a wheel. I probably know it. Do not wait until I am committed and start to caterwaul.

8. The definition of a "racist", "homophobe". "rapist", "harasser", "drunk", "druggie" is NOT "a driver who will not do something out of the ordinary for free.".

9. My time is money. Uber pays me too little of that as it is. Respect my time.

10. You do not own my soul for eight dollars. You are entitled to a ride from Point A to Point B for that eight dollars, and that is all. If you want anything more, pay for it up front or summon Uber Black or Uber Taxi (where available).


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Everyone:
> 
> Pax DO NOT see what you've rated them until AFTER they have rated you .
> 
> Please downrate pax as they deserve


Not true.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

racheljo said:


> Not true.


Explain?


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Explain?


A week after we take a ride we see what effect, if any, your rating has on our overall rating. This is the case whether we rate you or not. We never see the actual rating you give us.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Please be toes on the curb.
Don't **** with the driver 
That's it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get paid only for one passenger.


What do you base that on, other than your personal preferences?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

racheljo said:


> A week after we take a ride we see what effect, if any, your rating has on our overall rating. This is the case whether we rate you or not. We never see the actual rating you give us.


Not necessarily true. I've had ratings show the night of the drop off, or a few days later.

I wish we didn't have to leave a rider rating immediately after drop off, I think that'd be a fair way to give back if someone wants to give you a poor rating, even if the ride was perfect.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Not necessarily true. I've had ratings show the night of the drop off, or a few days later.


Your rider rating or your driver rating?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> What do you base that on, other than your personal preferences?


I get paid the same thing whether I have one passenger or twenty-one. DIPSO FACTO; QED: I am getting paid only for one passenger. The others are riding free.

On POOL, though, Uber does charge the user extra for a second passenger. Uber pockets that.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

As long as I don't feel crowded. Load 'em up, belts, ready set go. Uber Man-Dan powers activate!

Form of, a wealthy, tall person....AWAY!

_Wooooshhhh_


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I want her to know if I dont get 5 stars and a badge, I'm gonna burn down her she-shed


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What do you base that on, other than your personal preferences?


It depends on the Poop ride. Uber pays you mileage and time, period. Here are a couple of scenarios:

Pick up Pax 1, drive 4 miles toward destination, pick up Pax 2, drive 4 more mile and drop off Pax 1, drive 2 more miles and drop off Pax 2.
Pax 1 paid for 8 miles + time
Pax 2 paid for 6 miles + time.
Uber got paid for *14 miles* + time, *including double time payment for the 4 miles with both pax in the car* + 2 sets of booking fees
You got paid for *10 miles* +time + $.50 additional pickup in my market.

Pick up Pax 1 at the airport, drive 100 feet and pick up Pax 2, drive 1/4 mile and pick up Pax 3 -- drive 10 miles, and then make all three dropoffs within one mile.
Pax 1, 2, and 3 each paid for approximately 10 miles + time
Uber got paid for *30+ miles + roughly triple time *+ three booking fees
You got paid for maybe *12 miles + time + $1.00* in my market for the two additional pickup fees.

Pick up Pax 1, drive 2 miles, pick up Pax 2, drive 1 mile and drop off #2, drive 1 more mile and drop off #1.
Pax 1 paid for 4 miles + time
Pax 2 paid minimum fare for their one-mile ride
Uber got paid 4 miles, 1 minimum fare + time including double time for Pax 2 + the two booking fees.
You got paid 4 miles + time for Pax 1 and *$.50 for Pax 2*. If the ride had been 25 miles instead, but Pax 2 still was dropped off first, the only thing you would really get for Pax 2 is still $.50!

On your pay statement, Uber will show very different numbers (splitting up your pay between all riders) -- but the above is what really happened.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get paid the same thing whether I have one passenger or twenty-one. DIPSO FACTO; QED: I am getting paid only for one passenger. The others are riding free.


Nope, sorry. You're getting paid for UP TO four riders with Uber X.

Otherwise, a two-seater car could get approved for Uber X. Can't be done.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Nope, sorry. You're getting paid for UP TO four riders with Uber X.
> 
> Otherwise, a two-seater car could get approved for Uber X. Can't be done.


Yup; not sorry; I am getting paid the same thing whether I have one, two, three or four. This means that in reality, I am getting paid only for one. The other one, two or three, as the case may be, ride for free. The two seat car argument is irrelevant. If I were getting paid for more than one rider, I would be collecting more money if I had more than one rider. That is not happening. _*IAM DIPSO FACTO; QEDEIDE*_ (Quod Erat Demonstrandum Et Iam Demonstratum Est--What Was To Be Shown And Already Has Been Shown): I am getting paid only for one passenger.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh. Just as a perspective.

I have to agree with Christine. As an X driver, they offered to pay me x per mile & minute with up to 4 passengers.
They (aside from taking that back annually and telling me it's a good thing) were clear on 5 seat belts. One for me, the driver and four for passengers.

It's not that 3 of four passengers are ridding for free. It's that the single rider is not using all the space they paid for.
As per the ancient and forbidden words Of ye ol' service agreement

If one would drive as doth one when driving X. Though shelt have> " _*- must have 4 doors and be able to transport a minimum of 4 passengers" *_

https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...s?nodeId=2ddf30ca-64bd-4143-9ef2-e3bc6b929948

I'm getting the feeling your just sparring for the sport of it. So you can poke holes. But may be confusing to new drivers.

If they can legally fit and that's the class of uber you is.

Pay is for time and distance. Not per passenger. One or 4 for Uber X. Same charge to passenger and pay for driver. 1, 2, 3 or 4 passengers.
.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

racheljo said:


> Your rider rating or your driver rating?


Is there a difference?

My rating(the one I receive from riders ) I've received sometimes a short time later, I don't recall it being a week.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

I sell rider rating for tip!!! Haha rideshare!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> It's not that 3 of four passengers are ridding for free. It's that the single rider is not using all the space they paid for..


If no one is paying me for them, they are riding for free. When I get paid for them, they will not be riding for free. ...........Bottom Line...........


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Is there a difference?
> 
> My rating(the one I receive from riders ) I've received sometimes a short time later, I don't recall it being a week.


I'm not a driver, just a rider. As a rider my rating has never changed sooner than a week after I've taken a ride.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

That's interesting, Rachel. I'm gonna have to pay attention more. The one time I knew I had a one star coming and did check regularly. It took 2 or 3 days as a driver. But I was concerned about ratting and not timing. So I might be off.

I am sure it's well staggered in any event. They don't want to spend time fielding concerns. So who rated what is best kept vague.

Also there are, have to be other variables.

The app works and malfunctions in mysterious ways.

I wonder if region plays a big part in this? Very different in some respects.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Riders need to understand what rideshare means. It's my car, I'm driving. I've agreed to pick you up and drop you off. You don't make the rules in my car. We'll listen to what I want on the radio. No eating in my car. Conversation is nice but not mandatory. If you don't like it, I'll pull over and you can get out and request another ride. Please don't slam the door.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Just BS said:


> Riders need to understand what rideshare means. It's my car, I'm driving. I've agreed to pick you up and drop you off. You don't make the rules in my car. We'll listen to what I want on the radio. No eating in my car. Conversation is nice but not mandatory. If you don't like it, I'll pull over and you can get out and request another ride. Please don't slam the door.


As long as you pick me up on the right side of the street at the correct address and your car doesn't reek of smoke I'm happy.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

{looks at feet. hides cigs and wanders away.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the problems with smoke is that customers tend to drag it into the vehicle with them. This includes tobacco (not fashionable) and reefer (oh-so-fashionable). As a result, customers complain that the driver was smoking (tobacco) or that he is high (reefer)..

I do not mind smoke. GF still smokes cigarets. Still, I understand business well enough that I must not let her smoke in the UberX car or the cab. I used to allow smoking in the cab until Uber Taxi appeared. Uber users have a peculiar distaste for cigaret smoke. While there was nothing to be done for the cab that I had when Uber Taxi appeared, when I replaced it, I no longer allowed smoking in it. GF can smoke in the hoopty car, as it is the old cab, and, no one is going to pay to ride in it. She can smoke in the DeSoto, as I used to smoke and smoked in it. I have had it since I was in high school. No one pays to ride in it, either......now, if I had a 1952 Imperial Parade Phaeton....................

GF understands that it is business. While I consider a customer's complaining about smoke that someone dragged in with him whack-0 and nit-picky, he is paying, so he gets to dictate. 

Do not blame me, though, for smoke smell that someone dragged into the vehicle with him.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the problems with smoke is that customers tend to drag it into the vehicle with them. This includes tobacco (not fashionable) and reefer (oh-so-fashionable). As a result, customers complain that the driver was smoking (tobacco) or that he is high (reefer)..
> 
> I do not mind smoke. GF still smokes cigarets. Still, I understand business well enough that I must not let her smoke in the UberX car or the cab. I used to allow smoking in the cab until Uber Taxi appeared. Uber users have a peculiar distaste for cigaret smoke. While there was nothing to be done for the cab that I had when Uber Taxi appeared, when I replaced it, I no longer allowed smoking in it. GF can smoke in the hoopty car, as it is the old cab, and, no one is going to pay to ride in it. She can smoke in the DeSoto, as I used to smoke and smoked in it. I have had it since I was in high school. No one pays to ride in it, either......now, if I had a 1952 Imperial Parade Phaeton....................
> 
> ...


I don't think I've had it happen in an uber before. It's the livery cabs that I've had problems with. It bothers me so much there have been times I've ordered an uber from right outside a car service base that is 
$1-2 cheaper than uber just because the uber was a lot less likely to reek of smoke. 
BTW, The "someone smoked in this car" smell is usually a lot worse than the "you or one of your previous passengers got in the car right after smoking" smell. The latter is more of a "I get what I pay for" nuisance type thing. The former is a whole other story. If I could add *non-smoking cars only* right next to my rider rating I would. lol.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

crabby12 said:


> As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?


Don't be smoking as I approach. If I see it I'm gone.
Don't be holding a beverage, or ask to stop at a store and get one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> I don't think I've had it happen in an uber before. It's the livery cabs that I've had problems with[/QUOTE}.
> 
> I have had more than one UberX car that has smelled of either dragged in or smoke in car smoke. It does not bother me, but I can smell it. Tobacco smoke does not bother me. I know, it is oh-so-fashionable to let it bother you, but reefer smoke is allright. I guess that I am half-unfashionable because neither smoke bothers me.
> 
> ...


Intuition does, indeed, tell you that. Despite that, I have gotten it worse from a customer over the latter than said customer would have given me had I been blowing stogie smoke in his face. Not everyone understands the "you get what you pay for" business. Even you do not understand it completely. although from what you have stated, you seem to have it worse in the livery than the yellow or green cabs.

When I lived in Queens, half of the cab and livery bases were in Ozone Park. I lived on the other side of the racetrack from Ozone Park, but I was over there enough that there were times when I did have to hail a cab around there to get to LaGuardia, Idlewild, Grand Central or Pennsylvania Station. If I were going to Manhattan or the Bronx, I took the subway, like everyone else did.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Intuition does, indeed, tell you that. Despite that, I have gotten it worse from a customer over the latter than said customer would have given me had I been blowing stogie smoke in his face. Not everyone understands the "you get what you pay for" business. Even you do not understand it completely. although from what you have stated, you seem to have it worse in the livery than the yellow or green cabs.
> 
> When I lived in Queens, half of the cab and livery bases were in Ozone Park. I lived on the other side of the racetrack from Ozone Park, but I was over there enough that there were times when I did have to hail a cab around there to get to LaGuardia, Idlewild, Grand Central or Pennsylvania Station. If I were going to Manhattan or the Bronx, I took the subway, like everyone else did.


The yellow and green cabs are pretty much non-existent where I live. Except for the one time an uber driver picked me up in a green cab. That was pretty funny. 99% of the time I prefer public transportation and/or my feet anyways. More bang for my buck. Though some of the bus drivers smoke on the bus when it's cold out...ugh.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> The yellow and green cabs are pretty much non-existent where I live.


When I lived in New York, there was no Uber and no green cabs. Usually, I took the subway, as did everyone else.

Have you tried Arro, Way2Ride or Curb? Those are taxi summoning applications. We have the last one in the Capital of Your Nation. the first two have been saying that they are going to set up shop here, but that has yet to happen: vapourware, literally and figuratively. Arro seems to be the most popular of the three in New York, at least among the people to whom I talk.

When I lived in Queens, you were not going to find a cab to hail on Cross Bay Boulevard. All of the people who live there that I know tell me that they use mostly Arro is they want a cab and it usually comes pretty quickly. They say that most of the time, they actually do get a yellow cab. Most people that I know in New York do not like the green cabs.

When I lived in the East Bronx, I could actually step out onto East Tremont and hail a cab. I was the only one that I knew who could do that. My neighbours were amazed. I know only one or two people who still live there. Most of the people that I knew have moved from there.

When I lived in the North Bronx, we used to walk the block and a half, or so, into Yonkers and get a Yonkers cab that was dropping at a bar or business. At the time, at least to hear the drivers tell it, they were not supposed to take street pick-ups; you were supposed to call. Still, when the driver sees someone's standing there with a suitcase, he has to figure that it is going to Idlewild, LaGuardia, Grand Central, Penn Station or even Newark (I HATE that airport-always have and always will). No driver ever told me "no". The people that I know there are split between Arro and Way2Ride. They tell me that usually, they get a green cab, which they really do not like, but they deal with it. It beats dragging a heavy suitcase a couple of blocks to McClean Avenue to get a Yonkers cab.

If they are going to do something other than a cab, almost everyone whom I know there uses VIA. VIA seems to work well, there, and works better in New York than anywhere else that it operates. VIA is like Uber Express Pool, except that is the only thing that it does.

Way2Ride is a Verifone application. We have Verifone here for the credit card payments, but it has not set up its taxi hailing application here.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When I lived in New York, there was no Uber and no green cabs. Usually, I took the subway, as did everyone else.
> 
> Have you tried Arro, Way2Ride or Curb? Those are taxi summoning applications. We have the last one in the Capital of Your Nation. the first two have been saying that they are going to set up shop here, but that has yet to happen: vapourware, literally and figuratively. Arro seems to be the most popular of the three in New York, at least among the people to whom I talk.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check those out. I haven't tried via yet but I downloaded the app awhile ago. A guy I know swears by it. Fortunately I never have to travel through laguardia or newark. I like JFK cuz You can take the LIRR to the Airtrain.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> You can take the LIRR to the Airtrain.


They did not have that when I lived there. It would have been great for when I lived in Queens, especially, as it has a station at Howard Beach, which is where I lived. When I wanted to go to Idlewild, back then, I could get a bus up Cross Bay Boulevard and either the subway and another bus or just another bus.. The bus to Idlewild ran frequently, so you did not have to wait long once you got off the Cross Bay Boulevard bus.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

siberia said:


> That I hate Uber because they make me act like a jackass to thr packs and i cant give an honest rating because of retaliation and wish you could get a free ride if you cant afford it or are pissed at me but reporting bs to Uber and getting me deactivated isnt the way of going about that. Lost my job right before Christmas for a $8 trip. Hey just ask me for a refund dont ruin my life. Id be more than happy to help someone out if theyre having a hard time. I was technically deactivated over a total of $15 because of lying bullshit packs.


Well your deactivated now, how is the job hunting going? Might as well move on from Uber, their decision is usually final.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber users have a peculiar distaste for cigaret smoke.


My opinion (and it's only just that) is that the majority of Uber riders are of an age where they think they can almost, but not quite, live forever, if only they avoid anything with any risk.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> the majority of Uber riders are of an age where they think they can almost, but not quite, live forever, if only they avoid anything with any risk.


The question then becomes: "What do they do when the thing with the risk finds them?".


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Well your deactivated now, how is the job hunting going? Might as well move on from Uber, their decision is usually final.


I am looking for another side gig part time. Nobody on the forum offered any reasonable advice on it. Just invective and hyperbole, normal internet talk. Just wish people would mind their own business, however the "rideshare" experiment is over. My report will be forth coming after I analyze all my notes. At any rate Waymo / Google and GM (Lyft partners) will crush Uber in a couple years. Imagine sdcs will be common in a year or two. Not a long term "job". Feel bad for the refugees.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

That I do not get the amount you paid for the ride, or even close
I do not know where you are going prior to picking you up.
I may be driving in an unfamiliar area (due to dropping off an earlier pax)
Ask if you want the temp higher or lower. I can’t mind read. Don’t just give me a 1 and say the car was too hot/cold
Please tip, preferable in cash. I don’t make a fortune driving for Uber/Lyft
Don’t call and ask why I am not moving. Did you ever hear of red lights and traffic
Don’t expect me to drive super fast because you are late. That is not my fault
I go to the location on the app. If you put in an incorrect location, own up to it and don’t blame me


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Fast food Spots employees have grease on there cloths and also wall mart pax always have a lot of stuff to load and never tip Stay away from them pick ups


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

1) U/L play games with their drivers - we dont know where you are going and if we dont want to go there the driver can say NO. we are not your slaves, but we are private contractors and dont have to take your request - we can cancel.

2) tips on the "app" are taxed so we dont get the full tip - cash we do

3) in NYC and long island - drivers return empty - deadheading

4) $3.66 (uber) AND $3.90 (LIFT) min fare IS AN INSULT TO THE DRIVER - stop the games and make it $5.00

5) dont call and cancel call and cancel just to get a better price or I will accept and cancel your ride

6) I dont want to take you to other states

7) no I wont take that refrigerator you are standing next to and no it does not fit in the car - (yes that really happened)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LIsuberman said:


> 7) no I wont take that refrigerator you are standing next to and no it does not fit in the car - (yes that really happened)


Having seen more than a few things similar in my years in the cab business, I believe you. These days, ZipCar offers pick up trucks. Rent one.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

crabby12 said:


> As an Uber driver, what do you want your customers to know or be aware of?


Differential calculus
The lyrics to the Sound of Music soundtrack
String theory

Why would I care what pax know? All I care is that they

Get in
Sit down
Be quiet
Get out


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

1. no smoking means no smoking. if you light up without asking, I will cancel the ride and you will get out. if i say no smoking, that's what I mean.
2. do not wait to give me your "alternate route" midway through the ride.
3. no open containers of liquor, period.
4. no baby car seat, no ride. i don't have time to debate about the "other uber driver" who allowed this, btw.
5. i will not make "stops" for you during the ride. drive thru is ok, but not Walmart shopping trips.
6. see number 5, no eating in my car. period.
7. if i think you need a puke bag, take the damn puke bag.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Johnriii said:


> 2. do not wait to give me your "alternate route" midway through the ride.


If there was one thing that I always hated in the cab business, it was this. It did not apply in the District of Columbia between 1931 and 2008, as the cabs did not have meters, then. It did, however, apply in the suburbs and in the city after 2008, when 
His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty ordered the installation of meters in the cabs.

You get the customer, get his address and drive. Once you are firmly committed to the route, he starts to caterwaul about said route. He does not want to hear that he should have said something before you moved a wheel, no,(*****turns on sarcasm meter*****) you are supposed to be able to read his mind and know what he thinks is the better route. In fact, you are supposed to know in advance that his route is the better route as anyone with half an ounce of brains, would, of course, agree with him on everything and anything. This is why he is paying you.(*****turns off sarcasm meter*****).

I keep meaning to put a sign in both the cab and the Uber car that reads something to the effect of: "If you have a route that you prefer, please tell me BEFORE I move a wheel. I probably know the route, and, in fact, I probably know the alternatives that spring from that route."


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

In addition to all of the good stuff listed above...

Note: All of this listed below has happened, some more than once

• Please keep your clothes on
• No fornicating in my car
• No heavy petting in my car
• If I hear fapping, or slobby-sucking sounds, the ride is over
• If I smell sex, I'm stopping the car, and the ride ends
• If I hear moaning, I will laugh out loud as I pull over to end the ride
• Please have clothes on before getting in my car (yes, I've had naked women run up and jump in)
• No changing your panties in my car 
• No leaving your sweaty or soiled panties behind 
• No fighting inside the car
• No fighting with people outside the car, either
• No starting race riots on the sidewalk, especially when my car is boxed in and I cannot escape 
• No slapping your spouse or significant other - If you beat your wife, I will have to beat you, and I'd rather avoid that
• If you want to argue, wait until you get where you are going
• Quit whining like a female canine about my route, especially when the fare is the minimum
• Anyone opening a smuggled bottle or can of booze, and then opens during the ride will be ejected, and they will know what my boot size is
• No spraying ANYTHING: Perfume, cologne, deodorant, foot spray, hairspray, body spray, feminine hygiene spray 
• No spitting inside the car, or out the window while the car is in motion
• No littering inside or out the window ($500 to $2,500 fine around here, and that includes cigarette butts, apple cores, and banana peels)
• If you leave a sweaty butt print, you will pay extra
• Keep your feet off my seats, off my center console, and off my dash
• Keep your feet off the back of my head
• Keep your toes out of my ear
• Do not yell at pedestrians
• Do not yell in my ear
• Do not wave your hands, fingers, or other body parts in my face while I'm driving
• Do not put your phone in front of my face while the car is moving
• Directions must be specific "there" is a direction
• I do not have eyes in the back of my head, so I cannot see your airplane directing hand movements, use your words
• If you fart, please roll the window down
• If you fart and blame me, I might laugh, but you will get a 1-star rating
• Do not burp and blow it in the direction of my head. That's not funny.
• If you fart and leave a wet spot, I know exactly how to get the maximum cleanup fee every single time. Not funny. Gross!
• If you step on a dead animal, please scrape it from your shoe BEFORE you get in my car
• Please shower, use soap, and deodorant, before you get in my car -- especially if you just finished working out
• Please dry off before getting in my car -- putting daisy dukes over your soaking bikini bottom isn't sufficient
• Avoid stepping in mud, if possible, before getting in my car
• If you are covered in wet paint, please change clothes before ordering a ride
• If you need to take a dump or pee on the side of the road, please make sure to hide behind the trees, bushes, or something -- I've seen things that make me cringe, I could tell stories! Don't ask me if I have any spare toilet paper, either.
• If you are covered in glitter, I'd better see some side boob or something, or I'm submitting for a clean up fee
• Don't solicit me, and I won't solicit you.
• If you are bleeding, I am not an ambulance. If I see blood gushing from gaping wounds, I'm not unlocking my doors.
• Do not put your finger or hand under my nose and say "smell this" -- seriously!
• If your feet stink, please do not take your shoes off inside my car!
• If you hawk up or blow out a handful of booger sugar, do NOT wipe that on my seats!

I could probably add to this list, but I need a beer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> • Please keep your clothes on
> • No fornicating in my car
> • No heavy petting in my car
> • If I hear fapping, or slobby-sucking sounds, the ride is over
> ...


What have you got against sex?

I need to drive at night more. LOL


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> What have you got against sex?
> 
> I need to drive at night more. LOL


Nothing, I just don't want to see, hear, smell, or have to clean up after it in my car.

It's been a while since I had to deal with these problems because I quit driving late nights.


----------

